# Finishing basement



## loogout1 (Jun 5, 2007)

I need to finish my basement and it gets kind of damp down there in the summer. It has a concrete floor and block walls with paneling right now. What can I do to minimize the moisture? Would sealing the walls and floor with moisture lock paint help? Do I have to build a sub floor if carpeting was going to be used? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

As seen on "Holmes On Homes"....lol 

Frame up walls over your block walls. I Dont remember what they did to protect the framing from the moisture...used p/t wood or building paper...whatever, just keep it in mind. Then they use the spray in foam insulation. It had a little better r value than fiberglass and stops moisture from penetrating.
As far as the floors:...If you are actually seeing moisture build up on your slab, your under-slab vapor barrier is suspect. You'll probably need some sort of roll-on moisture barrier such as red guard. Just don't try to use wood flooring. Until you get the moisture under control, your best bet is probably carpet....it might not last as long as it normally would, but it's relatively inexpensive and at least it can breath a little bit.


----------



## loogout1 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

*Carpentry > Finishing basement*

Since you are trying to make it a finished space, it should have proper heat and cooling sullpy and adequate returns.

It all depends where you are. Just slopping on a paint-like material like Drylok won't do it for moisture.

Are you interested in doing the entire basement or do you plan to seal it off from the unfinished area?


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

Is Holmes still on? I haven't seen him for a while, so I was wondering if they finally canned his show.

It's an okay show if you can put up with him, but I wish they're replace him with somebody else. His routine has gotten really really old. It would be much better if they got rid of him and put someone in who's less annoying and patronizing.

"OHH MYY GOD, LOOK AT THIS DRYWALL SCREW ISN'T COUNTER SUNK. THAT'S NOT TO CODE? UN BE LEEV UH BULLLL"

:laughing: 

"okay boys, drop the ceiling, no hold on, let me PUNCH HOLES in it first with my BARE FIST



send_it_all said:


> As seen on "Holmes On Homes"....lol
> 
> Frame up walls over your block walls. I Dont remember what they did to protect the framing from the moisture...used p/t wood or building paper...whatever, just keep it in mind. Then they use the spray in foam insulation. It had a little better r value than fiberglass and stops moisture from penetrating.
> As far as the floors:...If you are actually seeing moisture build up on your slab, your under-slab vapor barrier is suspect. You'll probably need some sort of roll-on moisture barrier such as red guard. Just don't try to use wood flooring. Until you get the moisture under control, your best bet is probably carpet....it might not last as long as it normally would, but it's relatively inexpensive and at least it can breath a little bit.


----------



## loogout1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Its going to consist of 2 outside walls(block) and 2 inside walls(one block studded out with sheetrock, the other just sheetrock). It has vents for heat and a return already. I removed all the old paneling that was on the walls and found a piece of a rock that is part of the foundation. It was the only area where any sign of moisture was evident. It even looked like someone tried to seal it with a silicone like substance. This rock sticks into the room about 7" and is at floor level about 6' below grade. Any suggestions?


concretemasonry said:


> Since you are trying to make it a finished space, it should have proper heat and cooling sullpy and adequate returns.
> 
> It all depends where you are. Just slopping on a paint-like material like Drylok won't do it for moisture.
> 
> Are you interested in doing the entire basement or do you plan to seal it off from the unfinished area?


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

First the moisture. You probably need to check to see if your exterior moisture barrier is compromised. For your exterior walls, we put up foil faced foam board, seal the joints with enerfoil tape and spray foam all gaps/openings. We then frame on top of the insulation. I would suggest tile instead of carpet if you have problems with moisture. Its more money, but you won't have any problems if you get a leaky pipe or worse have, get a flooded basement. Also look into getting paperless sheetrock, its mold and moisture resistant. Its all we put in finished basements now.


----------



## loogout1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I will definitely look into that sheetrock. After you put up the foam, do you also insulate with standard insulation or no?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

In this semi-arid climate, 90% of the basement moisture problems can be fixed with proper grading and getting sprinklers, downspouts, etc. away from the house.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

No, generally 1.5" foil board is enough on the walls. I've seen some basements where they frame to the concrete walls, then spray froam the cavities. Lots of money where you can insulate it with boards yourself. If you already have the vents for heat it should stay warm just fine.
Also if tile is more money than you want to spend, look into a laminate floor. It probably won't be waterproof so if you have any major water/moisture problems you would have to replace it but you could install it yourself. I don't know your skills but if you had a buddy who knows how to frame you probably could insulate and frame the basement on the promise of beer and a steak and potato dinner. Thats what I charge for family and close friends.


Also, just saw the Holmes guy, wow. Funny show. Apparently you can't buid anything unless you go way above code and over engineer things. Its real easy to budget for materials that are way way way more than adequate when the builder and homeowner aren't paying for them. Hey buddy, down here on earth, sometimes we all can't frame a roof that you could land a CH-47 Chinook on. Would be nice, just not feasable.


----------



## loogout1 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm definitely going to go with the foam insul. but what do you think about using metal studs as opposed to wood? Another idea some one told me was using cement board for the first foot or so. I personally dont think this is necessary because the moisture is not that bad. I was just going to thoro seal the below grade block, and foam insul and rock.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

loogout1 said:


> I'm definitely going to go with the foam insul. but what do you think about using metal studs as opposed to wood? Another idea some one told me was using cement board for the first foot or so. I personally dont think this is necessary because the moisture is not that bad. I was just going to thoro seal the below grade block, and foam insul and rock.


Cement Board wicks moisture like a sponge. Not a good idea.

You have to eliminate the moisture to do anything properly in a basement. 

Go to www.buildingscience.com and read, read, read!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've read (somewhere) you may get striping if using metal studs-something about the transmission factor of temperature through the metal to the wallboard.


----------



## georgia dawg (Aug 12, 2005)

Here in a mixed climate, I build out basements this way(in order):

1. foremost, ensure proper grade and drainage on outside and/or pumps in good working order. check all gutters and grades.
2. drylock interior foundation walls, seal crack between slab and wall
3. seal concrete floor (except where tile may go)
3. stud out 1/2" from wall to prevent condensation bridging, if any. use P.T.plate
4. insulate with non-faced batts (don't want to trap moisture between insulation facing and drylocked wall)
5. drywall. paperless is better
6. engineered wood,laminate, tile, carpet,vinyl are all good for below grade. don't use solid wood. follow ALL of manufacturers instructions for below grade install (checking moisture, putting down barriers, etc.)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Jun 29, 2007)

Solve your moisture issues first. Any cover up you do will breed mold.


----------

